# Black Diamond log splitter



## Andy V. (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Folks!  New to the website, & finding a lot of good info/opinions here. 
I'm looking at buying a new gas powered splitter & my local farm store has a nice looking machine. It's a Black Diamond 35 ton unit.  I've tried finding some reviews online without success. 

Anyone have a Black Diamond brand log splitter? 
What is your assessment?  Pros?  Cons?  Advice?
My other options locally are Troy-Built, SpeeCo, & Swisher I believe. 

Thanks! 
Andy


----------



## Jags (Aug 19, 2014)

You got a link to this splitter?  I found a 25 ton and it looks like a SpeeCo knock off (which ain't a bad thing - good design).  I have never heard of black diamond splitters till now and I am fairly well read on the subject.
Do you have a need or a want for a 35 ton unit?  I understand Mo Powa (my splitter is a big boy), but it is not always needed and the cost savings can be sizable.


----------



## Andy V. (Aug 19, 2014)

Jags said:


> You got a link to this splitter?  I found a 25 ton and it looks like a SpeeCo knock off (which ain't a bad thing - good design).  I have never heard of black diamond splitters till now and I am fairly well read on the subject.
> Do you have a need or a want for a 35 ton unit?  I understand Mo Powa (my splitter is a big boy), but it is not always needed and the cost savings can be sizable.



Here's a link:  http://www.ruralking.com/lawn-garde...eco-35-ton-14-5-hp-log-splitter-401635bb.html

No, I really don't need a 35 ton but my local store has one (like the one in the link) and it's priced at $1499.  They only have the one model and I thought that was a pretty good price for that size splitter. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jags (Aug 19, 2014)

$1499 does appear to be a fair price for a splitter with those specs.  It says 5.5" diameter cylinder which I take to be a 5" bore.  The cycle time appears to agree with that.

Edit: if you do purchase this unit - where would warranty work be done?  Something to think about.


----------



## Andy V. (Aug 19, 2014)

Jags said:


> $1499 does appear to be a fair price for a splitter with those specs.  It says 5.5" diameter cylinder which I take to be a 5" bore.  The cycle time appears to agree with that.
> 
> Edit: if you do purchase this unit - where would warranty work be done?  Something to think about.




Not sure who does the warranty work, but the store does have a service department for (I assume) all or most of the power equipment they sell. Most every splitter ive seen in the 35 ton range has been $1800 & up.


----------



## Jags (Aug 19, 2014)

My only concern would be an unknown brand and getting warranty service.  After the warranty its no big deal because it looks like common components if something were to break.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree, it does look like a SpeeCo made model.


----------



## EliteOne (Nov 24, 2014)

I just saw this post, I brought a 25Ton black diamond log splitter. I wanted to let people know what my experience has been with this so far. I was skeptical like many others based on the brand which I hadn't heard of before. I cleared about a half acre of black birch, oak, maple and some pine. I unpacked this thing and started small and easy. Within 10 minutes I was up to 24" diameter fresh cut oak and this thing was splitting these logs like they were nothing. I kept expecting this thing to at least bog down a little with the big stuff, but nothing. Even knotty pieces were fairly easy. 

I'm bloody impressed with it, haven't faulted it yet!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Andy V. (Nov 24, 2014)

EliteOne said:


> I just saw this post, I brought a 25Ton black diamond log splitter. I wanted to let people know what my experience has been with this so far. I was skeptical like many others based on the brand which I hadn't heard of before. I cleared about a half acre of black birch, oak, maple and some pine. I unpacked this thing and started small and easy. Within 10 minutes I was up to 24" diameter fresh cut oak and this thing was splitting these logs like they were nothing. I kept expecting this thing to at least bog down a little with the big stuff, but nothing. Even knotty pieces were fairly easy.
> 
> I'm bloody impressed with it, haven't faulted it yet!
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the feedback!  I'm getting ready to buy one this week or next & I'm going with the 25 ton model.  Decided 35 ton was just too big.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 24, 2014)

The Farm and home Stihl lady said they've sold several and have only received good feedback. Having examined one really closely before I purchased mine, I think they look pretty darn good. They used to only carry speeco, now they only carry these? is there a relationship there?


----------



## Monaco (Oct 21, 2015)

Can I ask for an update - how are your splitters running now that about a year has passed?


----------



## JathanLFL (Nov 5, 2015)

I have the the black diamond 25 ton. i have no complaints. always starts on first pull. Have never stalled it out on a piece of wood. i did buy the log cradle for it that helps alot when splitting alone for like 35 bucks from rural king.  i think the 35 ton would be overkill. i bought mine on black friday last year when it was 20% off everything in the store not marked.


----------



## Monaco (Nov 5, 2015)

JathanLFL said:


> I have the the black diamond 25 ton. i have no complaints. always starts on first pull. Have never stalled it out on a piece of wood. i did buy the log cradle for it that helps alot when splitting alone for like 35 bucks from rural king.  i think the 35 ton would be overkill. i bought mine on black friday last year when it was 20% off everything in the store not marked.


Thanks. My local RK is selling the 35T for $1200 and the 22T for about $1000. I keep eyeing them.


----------



## kevin j (Nov 6, 2015)

The wheels appear to be right where I would stand and cause leaning in for my back

Can owners comment on this please


----------



## JathanLFL (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Ponderosa Pyro (Jan 5, 2016)

I was told by local dealer that Black Diamond was started by a former employee of Speeco.


----------



## Scrimshaw (Jan 23, 2017)

Andy V. said:


> Hey Folks!  New to the website, & finding a lot of good info/opinions here.
> I'm looking at buying a new gas powered splitter & my local farm store has a nice looking machine. It's a Black Diamond 35 ton unit.  I've tried finding some reviews online without success.
> 
> Anyone have a Black Diamond brand log splitter?
> ...


I just got a black diamond log splitter and before I got it home the wheel bearing went out. It's apparently not rated for more the 45 mph. Nobody said read the small label by the trailer hitch and I did not recieve a manual with the purchase. Who knew some company would design trailering equipment that poorly.


----------



## Attaboy (Jan 24, 2017)

Scrimshaw said:


> I just got a black diamond log splitter and before I got it home the wheel bearing went out. It's apparently not rated for more the 45 mph. Nobody said read the small label by the trailer hitch and I did not recieve a manual with the purchase. Who knew some company would design trailering equipment that poorly.



It is very common for log splitter manufacturers who fabricate and sell machines for home and personal use to have a warning sticker and warnings in the manual not to exceed 45mph, I have seen this warning several times on various splitters in the past as well as on rental equipment amongst other things. When your manufacturing and marketing non commercial products of this type for personal use you expect that the buyer / end user will exercise suitable vigilance, consciousness, preventative measures and precautions, unfortunately it is not always the case then the equipment and manufacture are unfairly criticised for this.

Bottom line to keep the selling price down as well as stay within a minimum weight level and to maintain simple ease of use for anyone manufacturers must use components that stay within a maximum budget level, they are not selling these splitters for $4000.00 - $5000.00 - $6000.00 and more. At $5000.00 - $6000.00 prices most home and personal users could not afford one or would not buy one which is why most of these log splitters are kept below the approx. $1500.00 -  $2500.00 price level.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Not sure how a company could be blamed for people not reading their warning labels....


----------

